# Errors trying to create domU for xen

## bedtime

I've installed xen and compiled the kernel while *attempting* to follow the Gentoo guide (https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xen). It has been triple checked to ensure that all the proper parameters are present. I am at this stage in the Gentoo guide: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Xen#Creating_an_unpriviledged_domain_.28domU.29 .

When I try to make domU I keep getting these errors:

```
tux# cd /usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2 

tux# make O=~/build/domU                 

make[1]: Entering directory '/root/build/domU'

  CHK     include/config/kernel.release

Error: kernelrelease not valid - run 'make prepare' to update it

  Using /usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2 as source for kernel

  /usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2 is not clean, please run 'make mrproper'

  in the '/usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2' directory.

make[1]: *** [/usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2/Makefile:998: prepare3] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory '/root/build/domU'

make: *** [Makefile:150: sub-make] Error 2

tux# make prepare

  CHK     include/config/kernel.release

  CHK     include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/generated/utsrelease.h

  CHK     include/generated/bounds.h

  CHK     include/generated/timeconst.h

  CHK     include/generated/asm-offsets.h

  CALL    scripts/checksyscalls.sh

tux# make mrproper

  CLEAN   .

  CLEAN   arch/x86/entry/vdso

  CLEAN   arch/x86/kernel/cpu

  CLEAN   arch/x86/kernel

  CLEAN   arch/x86/realmode/rm

  CLEAN   arch/x86/lib

  CLEAN   drivers/tty/vt

  CLEAN   drivers/video/logo

  CLEAN   lib

  CLEAN   security/selinux

  CLEAN   usr

  CLEAN   arch/x86/boot/compressed

  CLEAN   arch/x86/boot

  CLEAN   arch/x86/tools

  CLEAN   .tmp_versions

  CLEAN   scripts/basic

  CLEAN   scripts/gcc-plugins

  CLEAN   scripts/kconfig

  CLEAN   scripts/mod

  CLEAN   scripts/selinux/genheaders

  CLEAN   scripts/selinux/mdp

  CLEAN   scripts

  CLEAN   include/config include/generated arch/x86/include/generated

  CLEAN   .config .config.old .version Module.symvers

tux# make O=~/build/domU 

make[1]: Entering directory '/root/build/domU'

  GEN     ./Makefile

scripts/kconfig/conf  --silentoldconfig Kconfig

***

*** Configuration file ".config" not found!

***

*** Please run some configurator (e.g. "make oldconfig" or

*** "make menuconfig" or "make xconfig").

***

make[3]: *** [/usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2/scripts/kconfig/Makefile:38: silentoldconfig] Error 1

make[2]: *** [/usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2/Makefile:548: silentoldconfig] Error 2

make[1]: *** No rule to make target 'include/config/auto.conf', needed by 'include/config/kernel.release'.  Stop.

make[1]: Leaving directory '/root/build/domU'

make: *** [Makefile:150: sub-make] Error 2

tux# make menuconfig

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/mconf.o

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.lex.c

  SHIPPED scripts/kconfig/zconf.hash.c

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/util.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/inputbox.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/textbox.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/yesno.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/menubox.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/mconf

scripts/kconfig/mconf  Kconfig

#

# using defaults found in arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig

#

warning: (X86) selects HAVE_PAX_INITIFY_INIT_EXIT which has unmet direct dependencies (GRKERNSEC && GCC_PLUGINS)

*** End of the configuration.

*** Execute 'make' to start the build or try 'make help'.

tux# make O=~/build/domU 

make[1]: Entering directory '/root/build/domU'

  GEN     ./Makefile

scripts/kconfig/conf  --silentoldconfig Kconfig

***

*** Configuration file ".config" not found!

***

*** Please run some configurator (e.g. "make oldconfig" or

*** "make menuconfig" or "make xconfig").

***

make[3]: *** [/usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2/scripts/kconfig/Makefile:38: silentoldconfig] Error 1

make[2]: *** [/usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2/Makefile:548: silentoldconfig] Error 2

make[1]: *** No rule to make target 'include/config/auto.conf', needed by 'include/config/kernel.release'.  Stop.

make[1]: Leaving directory '/root/build/domU'

make: *** [Makefile:150: sub-make] Error 2

tux# 
```

Near the end it says, "Execute 'make' to start the build or try 'make help'." The short of it is that it takes a while to do this process and it ends up having the same errors; I've tried it twice already.

Any ideas?

----------

## CaptainBlood

After doing "make menuconfig", is there a ".config" file in current directory?

Thks 4 ur attention.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bedtime,

```
tux# cd /usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2

tux# make O=~/build/domU 
```

This puts the output of the make process in another directory.

You need to give  O=~/build/domU each time you call make.

So

```
make O=~/build/domU menuconfig

make O=~/build/domU -j4
```

and so on.

That option is intended to work with a read only kernel source tree, so -O puts all the intermediate output in the specified path too.

----------

## bedtime

 *CaptainBlood wrote:*   

> After doing "make menuconfig", is there a ".config" file in current directory?
> 
> Thks 4 ur attention.

 

Yes, there is.

----------

## bedtime

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> bedtime,
> 
> ```
> tux# cd /usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2
> 
> ...

 

I don't know what I'm doing wrong, but I'm going in circles:

```
tux# cd /root

tux# ls

build  kernel-config-4.9.16-gentoo  paxtest.log  xorg.conf.new

tux# cd build

tux# ls

domU

tux# cd domU

tux# ls

arch  include  Makefile  scripts  source

tux# ls -la  

total 8

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root  64 Jul  5 18:39 .

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root   8 Jul  4 21:25 ..

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root   6 Jul  4 21:25 arch

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root  30 Jul  5 18:39 include

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 626 Jul  5 18:39 Makefile

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root  24 Jul  4 21:26 scripts

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  33 Jul  5 18:39 source -> /usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2

tux# make O=~/build/domU menuconfig

  GEN     ./Makefile

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/mconf.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/util.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/inputbox.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/textbox.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/yesno.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/menubox.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/mconf

scripts/kconfig/mconf  Kconfig

*** End of the configuration.

*** Execute 'make' to start the build or try 'make help'.

tux# make O=~/build/domU           

  GEN     ./Makefile

scripts/kconfig/conf  --silentoldconfig Kconfig

  SYSHDR  arch/x86/entry/syscalls/../../include/generated/asm/unistd_32_ia32.h

  SYSHDR  arch/x86/entry/syscalls/../../include/generated/asm/unistd_64_x32.h

  SYSTBL  arch/x86/entry/syscalls/../../include/generated/asm/syscalls_64.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/bin2c

  HOSTCC  arch/x86/tools/relocs_32.o

  HOSTCC  arch/x86/tools/relocs_64.o

  HOSTCC  arch/x86/tools/relocs_common.o

  HOSTLD  arch/x86/tools/relocs

  CHK     include/config/kernel.release

  UPD     include/config/kernel.release

  Using /usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2 as source for kernel

  /usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2 is not clean, please run 'make mrproper'

  in the '/usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2' directory.

make[2]: *** [/usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2/Makefile:998: prepare3] Error 1

make[1]: *** [Makefile:150: sub-make] Error 2

make: *** [Makefile:24: __sub-make] Error 2

tux# make O=~/build/domU mrproper

  CLEAN   arch/x86/tools

  CLEAN   scripts/basic

  CLEAN   scripts/kconfig

  CLEAN   include/config include/generated arch/x86/include/generated

  CLEAN   .config

tux# make O=~/build/domU         

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  GEN     ./Makefile

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf  --silentoldconfig Kconfig

***

*** Configuration file ".config" not found!

***

*** Please run some configurator (e.g. "make oldconfig" or

*** "make menuconfig" or "make xconfig").

***

make[4]: *** [/usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2/scripts/kconfig/Makefile:38: silentoldconfig] Error 1

make[3]: *** [/usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2/Makefile:548: silentoldconfig] Error 2

  SYSTBL  arch/x86/entry/syscalls/../../include/generated/asm/syscalls_32.h

  SYSHDR  arch/x86/entry/syscalls/../../include/generated/uapi/asm/unistd_32.h

  SYSHDR  arch/x86/entry/syscalls/../../include/generated/uapi/asm/unistd_64.h

  SYSHDR  arch/x86/entry/syscalls/../../include/generated/uapi/asm/unistd_x32.h

  HOSTCC  arch/x86/tools/relocs_32.o

In file included from /usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2/arch/x86/tools/relocs_32.c:17:0:

/usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2/arch/x86/tools/relocs.c:3:49: fatal error: ../../../include/generated/autoconf.h: No such file or directory

compilation terminated.

make[3]: *** [scripts/Makefile.host:124: arch/x86/tools/relocs_32.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [arch/x86/Makefile:185: archscripts] Error 2

make[1]: *** [Makefile:150: sub-make] Error 2

make: *** [Makefile:24: __sub-make] Error 2

tux# make O=~/build/domU -j4

  GEN     ./Makefile

scripts/kconfig/conf  --silentoldconfig Kconfig

***

*** Configuration file ".config" not found!

***

*** Please run some configurator (e.g. "make oldconfig" or

*** "make menuconfig" or "make xconfig").

***

make[4]: *** [/usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2/scripts/kconfig/Makefile:38: silentoldconfig] Error 1

make[3]: *** [/usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2/Makefile:548: silentoldconfig] Error 2

make[2]: *** No rule to make target 'include/config/auto.conf', needed by 'include/config/kernel.release'.  Stop.

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[1]: *** [Makefile:150: sub-make] Error 2

make: *** [Makefile:24: __sub-make] Error 2

tux# ls -la

total 8

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root  64 Jul  5 18:43 .

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root   8 Jul  4 21:25 ..

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root   6 Jul  4 21:25 arch

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root  30 Jul  5 18:42 include

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 626 Jul  5 18:43 Makefile

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root  24 Jul  4 21:26 scripts

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  33 Jul  5 18:43 source -> /usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2

tux# pwd

/root/build/domU

tux# cd /usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2 

tux# ls

arch    crypto      fs       Kbuild    Makefile    samples   usr

block    Documentation   grsecurity  Kconfig    mm       scripts   virt

certs    drivers   include     kernel    net       security

COPYING  error      init       lib       README       sound

CREDITS  firmware   ipc       MAINTAINERS  REPORTING-BUGS  tools

tux# ls -la

total 9432

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root   4738 Jul  5 18:20 .

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root    144 Jul  3 20:52 ..

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root    344 Jul  5 18:16 arch

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root    990 Jul  5 18:16 block

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root    208 Jul  5 18:16 certs

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     59 Oct  2  2016 .cocciconfig

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 140649 Jul  5 18:20 .config

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 144059 May 26 15:48 .config--2017-05-26--15-48-34.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 149829 May 26 18:34 .config--2017-05-26--18-34-03.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 150336 May 26 19:37 .config--2017-05-26--19-37-00.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 146259 May 26 19:37 .config--2017-05-26--19-37-41.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 147283 May 26 19:39 .config--2017-05-26--19-39-41.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 146259 May 26 19:39 .config--2017-05-26--19-39-52.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 147283 May 26 19:48 .config--2017-05-26--19-48-32.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 146259 May 26 19:50 .config--2017-05-26--19-50-26.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 147283 May 27 08:28 .config--2017-05-27--08-28-51.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 146259 May 27 09:07 .config--2017-05-27--09-07-40.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 145891 May 27 10:20 .config--2017-05-27--10-20-59.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 145901 May 27 12:33 .config--2017-05-27--12-33-47.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 147368 May 28 13:28 .config--2017-05-28--13-28-01.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 147346 May 28 13:44 .config--2017-05-28--13-44-03.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 147346 May 28 13:51 .config--2017-05-28--13-51-03.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 147346 May 28 18:49 .config--2017-05-28--18-49-26.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 126550 May 28 19:29 .config--2017-05-28--19-29-05.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 147346 May 28 19:29 .config--2017-05-28--19-29-39.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 128466 May 28 19:58 .config--2017-05-28--19-58-51.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 142340 May 29 06:38 .config--2017-05-29--06-38-36.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 143042 Jun  5 05:04 .config--2017-06-05--05-04-45.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 146259 Jun  5 05:06 .config--2017-06-05--05-06-35.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 142944 Jun  5 06:55 .config--2017-06-05--06-55-50.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 146259 Jun  5 06:57 .config--2017-06-05--06-57-35.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 142944 Jun  5 07:23 .config--2017-06-05--07-23-43.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 146259 Jun  5 07:24 .config--2017-06-05--07-24-17.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 142944 Jun  5 07:28 .config--2017-06-05--07-28-34.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 142944 Jun  5 15:02 .config--2017-06-05--15-02-58.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 142944 Jun  5 15:08 .config--2017-06-05--15-08-21.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 142944 Jun  6 15:22 .config--2017-06-06--15-22-30.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 142936 Jun  6 16:52 .config--2017-06-06--16-52-15.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 142936 Jun  6 16:58 .config--2017-06-06--16-58-48.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 142944 Jun  6 16:59 .config--2017-06-06--16-59-10.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 142936 Jun  7 14:15 .config--2017-06-07--14-15-45.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 142936 Jun  7 17:29 .config--2017-06-07--17-29-03.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 142936 Jun  9 11:32 .config--2017-06-09--11-32-04.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 142936 Jun 16 17:58 .config--2017-06-16--17-58-51.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 142936 Jun 16 18:03 .config--2017-06-16--18-03-17.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 142936 Jun 16 18:10 .config--2017-06-16--18-10-26.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 142936 Jun 16 18:11 .config--2017-06-16--18-11-58.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 142936 Jun 16 18:20 .config--2017-06-16--18-20-16.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 142824 Jun 16 20:36 .config--2017-06-16--20-36-22.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 116942 Jun 17 05:54 .config--2017-06-17--05-54-26.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 128614 Jun 17 07:17 .config--2017-06-17--07-17-12.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 127905 Jun 17 08:48 .config--2017-06-17--08-48-50.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 128110 Jun 17 10:14 .config--2017-06-17--10-14-11.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 127680 Jun 18 15:45 .config--2017-06-18--15-45-37.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 128572 Jun 19 12:19 .config--2017-06-19--12-19-15.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 134011 Jun 25 17:14 .config--2017-06-25--17-14-29.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 134011 Jun 27 14:28 .config--2017-06-27--14-28-09.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 133068 Jun 27 18:18 .config--2017-06-27--18-18-31.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 133117 Jun 27 20:50 .config--2017-06-27--20-50-20.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 133132 Jun 28 06:50 .config--2017-06-28--06-50-28.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 133007 Jun 28 13:50 .config--2017-06-28--13-50-45.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 133007 Jun 28 17:02 .config--2017-06-28--17-02-32.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 133018 Jun 28 20:38 .config--2017-06-28--20-38-24.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 133018 Jun 29 19:33 .config--2017-06-29--19-33-43.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 132974 Jun 30 12:21 .config--2017-06-30--12-21-43.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 133434 Jul  3 16:31 .config--2017-07-03--16-31-10.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 133418 Jul  4 16:21 .config--2017-07-04--16-21-56.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 133407 Jul  4 18:39 .config--2017-07-04--18-39-02.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 107911 Jul  5 07:53 .config--2017-07-05--07-53-12.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  38187 Jul  5 11:59 .config--2017-07-05--11-59-04.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 133407 Jul  5 15:11 .config--2017-07-05--15-11-48.bak

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  18693 Oct  2  2016 COPYING

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  97795 Oct  2  2016 CREDITS

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root   2480 Jul  5 18:16 crypto

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root   5648 May 28 10:33 Documentation

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root   1290 Jul  5 18:16 drivers

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    566 Jul  5 06:15 error

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root    634 Jul  5 18:16 firmware

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root   2120 Jul  5 18:16 fs

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     31 Oct  2  2016 .get_maintainer.ignore

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1307 Oct  2  2016 .gitignore

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root    832 Jul  5 18:16 grsecurity

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root    286 Jul  5 18:16 include

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root    288 Jul  5 18:16 init

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root    228 Jul  5 18:16 ipc

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   2888 Oct  2  2016 Kbuild

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    252 Oct  2  2016 Kconfig

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root   2186 Jul  5 18:16 kernel

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root   5242 Jul  5 18:16 lib

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7494 Oct  2  2016 .mailmap

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 372590 May 28 10:12 MAINTAINERS

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  58613 May 28 10:13 Makefile

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root   2170 Jul  5 18:16 mm

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root    742 Jul  5 18:16 net

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  20048 May 28 10:13 README

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7490 Oct  2  2016 REPORTING-BUGS

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root    268 May 28 10:33 samples

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root   2920 Jul  5 18:16 scripts

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root    258 Jul  5 18:16 security

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root    256 Jul  5 18:16 sound

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root    254 May 28 10:33 tools

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root    112 Jul  5 18:16 usr

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root     28 Jul  5 18:16 virt

tux# cp .config /root/build/domU 

tux# cd /root/build/domU 

tux# ls

arch  include  Makefile  scripts  source

tux# ls -la

total 148

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root     78 Jul  5 18:46 .

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root      8 Jul  4 21:25 ..

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root      6 Jul  4 21:25 arch

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 140649 Jul  5 18:46 .config

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root     30 Jul  5 18:42 include

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    626 Jul  5 18:43 Makefile

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root     24 Jul  4 21:26 scripts

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     33 Jul  5 18:43 source -> /usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2

tux# make O=~/build/domU -j4             

  GEN     ./Makefile

scripts/kconfig/conf  --silentoldconfig Kconfig

  SYSHDR  arch/x86/entry/syscalls/../../include/generated/asm/unistd_64_x32.h

  SYSHDR  arch/x86/entry/syscalls/../../include/generated/asm/unistd_32_ia32.h

  SYSTBL  arch/x86/entry/syscalls/../../include/generated/asm/syscalls_64.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/bin2c

  CHK     include/config/kernel.release

  GEN     ./Makefile

  UPD     include/config/kernel.release

  WRAP    arch/x86/include/generated/asm/clkdev.h

  WRAP    arch/x86/include/generated/asm/cputime.h

  WRAP    arch/x86/include/generated/asm/dma-contiguous.h

  WRAP    arch/x86/include/generated/asm/early_ioremap.h

  WRAP    arch/x86/include/generated/asm/mcs_spinlock.h

  WRAP    arch/x86/include/generated/asm/mm-arch-hooks.h

  CHK     include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h

  UPD     include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h

  CHK     include/generated/utsrelease.h

  UPD     include/generated/utsrelease.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/genksyms.o

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.tab.c

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.c

  CC      scripts/mod/empty.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/mk_elfconfig

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/keywords.hash.c

  SHIPPED scripts/genksyms/parse.tab.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/parse.tab.o

  CC      scripts/mod/devicetable-offsets.s

  HOSTCC  scripts/genksyms/lex.lex.o

  MKELF   scripts/mod/elfconfig.h

  GEN     scripts/mod/devicetable-offsets.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/sumversion.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/genksyms/genksyms

  HOSTCC  scripts/selinux/genheaders/genheaders

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/modpost.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/mod/file2alias.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/selinux/mdp/mdp

  HOSTCC  scripts/kallsyms

  HOSTCC  scripts/pnmtologo

  HOSTCC  scripts/conmakehash

  HOSTLD  scripts/mod/modpost

  HOSTCC  scripts/recordmcount

  HOSTCC  scripts/sortextable

  HOSTCC  scripts/asn1_compiler

  HOSTCC  scripts/sign-file

  HOSTCC  scripts/extract-cert

  HOSTCC  arch/x86/tools/relocs_32.o

  HOSTCC  arch/x86/tools/relocs_64.o

  Using /usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2 as source for kernel

  /usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2 is not clean, please run 'make mrproper'

  in the '/usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2' directory.

make[2]: *** [/usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2/Makefile:998: prepare3] Error 1

make[2]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

  HOSTCC  arch/x86/tools/relocs_common.o

  HOSTLD  arch/x86/tools/relocs

make[1]: *** [Makefile:150: sub-make] Error 2

make: *** [Makefile:24: __sub-make] Error 2

tux# make O=~/build/domU make mrproper

make[2]: *** No rule to make target 'make'.  Stop.

make[1]: *** [Makefile:150: sub-make] Error 2

make: *** [Makefile:24: __sub-make] Error 2

tux# make O=~/build/domU mrproper     

  CLEAN   arch/x86/tools

  CLEAN   scripts/basic

  CLEAN   scripts/gdb/linux

  CLEAN   scripts/genksyms

  CLEAN   scripts/kconfig

  CLEAN   scripts/mod

  CLEAN   scripts/selinux/genheaders

  CLEAN   scripts/selinux/mdp

  CLEAN   scripts

  CLEAN   include/config include/generated arch/x86/include/generated

  CLEAN   .config

tux# ls -la

total 8

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root 232 Jul  5 18:46 .

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root   8 Jul  4 21:25 ..

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root   6 Jul  4 21:25 arch

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root  20 Jul  5 18:46 block

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root   0 Jul  5 18:46 certs

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root  30 Jul  5 18:46 crypto

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root 630 Jul  5 18:46 drivers

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root   0 Jul  5 18:46 firmware

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root 194 Jul  5 18:46 fs

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root   0 Jul  5 18:46 grsecurity

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root   0 Jul  5 18:46 include

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root   0 Jul  5 18:46 init

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root   0 Jul  5 18:46 ipc

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root 122 Jul  5 18:46 kernel

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root  80 Jul  5 18:46 lib

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 626 Jul  5 18:46 Makefile

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root   0 Jul  5 18:46 mm

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root 172 Jul  5 18:46 net

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root  66 Jul  5 18:46 scripts

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root  40 Jul  5 18:46 security

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root   0 Jul  5 18:46 sound

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  33 Jul  5 18:46 source -> /usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root   0 Jul  5 18:46 usr

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root   6 Jul  5 18:46 virt

tux# pwd                              

/root/build/domU

tux# cp /usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2/.config /root/build/domU 

tux# make O=~/build/domU                                          

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/fixdep

  GEN     ./Makefile

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/conf.o

  HOSTCC  scripts/kconfig/zconf.tab.o

  HOSTLD  scripts/kconfig/conf

scripts/kconfig/conf  --silentoldconfig Kconfig

  SYSTBL  arch/x86/entry/syscalls/../../include/generated/asm/syscalls_32.h

  SYSHDR  arch/x86/entry/syscalls/../../include/generated/asm/unistd_32_ia32.h

  SYSHDR  arch/x86/entry/syscalls/../../include/generated/asm/unistd_64_x32.h

  SYSTBL  arch/x86/entry/syscalls/../../include/generated/asm/syscalls_64.h

  SYSHDR  arch/x86/entry/syscalls/../../include/generated/uapi/asm/unistd_32.h

  SYSHDR  arch/x86/entry/syscalls/../../include/generated/uapi/asm/unistd_64.h

  SYSHDR  arch/x86/entry/syscalls/../../include/generated/uapi/asm/unistd_x32.h

  HOSTCC  scripts/basic/bin2c

  HOSTCC  arch/x86/tools/relocs_32.o

  HOSTCC  arch/x86/tools/relocs_64.o

  HOSTCC  arch/x86/tools/relocs_common.o

  HOSTLD  arch/x86/tools/relocs

  CHK     include/config/kernel.release

  UPD     include/config/kernel.release

  Using /usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2 as source for kernel

  /usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2 is not clean, please run 'make mrproper'

  in the '/usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2' directory.

make[2]: *** [/usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2/Makefile:998: prepare3] Error 1

make[1]: *** [Makefile:150: sub-make] Error 2

make: *** [Makefile:24: __sub-make] Error 2

tux# ls -la                                                       

total 148

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root    246 Jul  5 18:48 .

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root      8 Jul  4 21:25 ..

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root      6 Jul  4 21:25 arch

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root     20 Jul  5 18:46 block

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root      0 Jul  5 18:46 certs

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 140649 Jul  5 18:47 .config

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root     30 Jul  5 18:46 crypto

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root    630 Jul  5 18:46 drivers

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root      0 Jul  5 18:46 firmware

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root    194 Jul  5 18:46 fs

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root      0 Jul  5 18:46 grsecurity

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root     30 Jul  5 18:48 include

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root      0 Jul  5 18:46 init

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root      0 Jul  5 18:46 ipc

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root    122 Jul  5 18:46 kernel

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root     80 Jul  5 18:46 lib

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    626 Jul  5 18:48 Makefile

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root      0 Jul  5 18:46 mm

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root    172 Jul  5 18:46 net

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root     66 Jul  5 18:46 scripts

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root     40 Jul  5 18:46 security

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root      0 Jul  5 18:46 sound

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root     33 Jul  5 18:48 source -> /usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root      0 Jul  5 18:46 usr

drwxr-xr-x 1 root root      6 Jul  5 18:46 virt

tux# 
```

[Moderator edit: changed [quote] tags to [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bedtime,

Very close, read the fine print.

```
  Using /usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2 as source for kernel

  /usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2 is not clean, please run 'make mrproper'

  in the '/usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2' directory.

make[2]: *** [/usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2/Makefile:998: prepare3] Error 1

make[1]: *** [Makefile:150: sub-make] Error 2

make: *** [Makefile:24: __sub-make] Error 2

tux# make O=~/build/domU mrproper 
```

... and I was being too literal too.

Your existing /usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2 has been used, that's the kernel that needs 

```
make mrproper
```

However, that will remove the .config.  Save it first if you need to. It will also remove all the binaries that the last build made.

Its 

```
cd /usr/src/linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2

make mrproper

make O=~/build/domU <get a .config>

make O=~/build/domU -j4
```

It may be easier if you forget about redirecting the output atd have a whole new kernel tree.

```
cd /usr/src

cp -r linux-4.8.17-hardened-r2 linux-4.8.17-hardened-domU-r2

cd linux-4.8.17-hardened-domU-r2

```

and edit the EXTRAVERSION = at the top of makefile to say -hardened-domU-r2.

Now build this tree as a domU without the O option.

Provided you did the EXTRAVERSION edit, the original and domU kernels will be kept separate on your system.

----------

## bedtime

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> bedtime,
> 
> Very close, read the fine print.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I added a new kernel tree and ran 'make', and it seemed to compile fine. Hopefully all the kernel stuff that is needed was transferred over.

Thanx!

*** EDIT ***

I would like to add that xen was not able to run with the quite common kernel symbol 'CONFIG-KERNEL-LZ4' added (General setup --> Kernel compression mode --> LZ4). Upon changing it back to 'Gzip,' it booted fine. I found this out in a post somewhere on the net. Quite an amazing find.

----------

